# Propane vs. Electric smokers



## lanceman (Jun 16, 2012)

I want to purchase a smoker and not sure if an electric or a propane smoker is better. I live in southern California so the weather is not a big issue. I want the flexibility to do jerky to turkey. From your experience please share with me your why I should not go with the other?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 16, 2012)

Neither one will do it all by itself. Electric with an AMNPS smoke generator is exceptional from Ambient to 275*F so you can easily do Jerky, Cheese, Sausage at low temps. Works great at 225-250, but don;t get hot enough to do a single step Chicken or Turkey, you need to finish in an oven or on the Grill. On the other side Propane can get hot enough to do Birds very well but can be difficult to turn down to get to low temps. You need to install a needle valve and since such a small amount of gas is flowing they can be blown out by the slightest breeze. Think about what you will do most frequently and then make your choice. I went Electric with a MES 40...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Jun 16, 2012)

lance, morning....  Making jerky requires a temperature around 160-180 deg.... some propane units probably won't get temps that low.... especially in So Cal.... minimum controllable temperature would be an important criteria to purchase I think....

It is difficult to find a single unit that does everything well.... Sometimes you just have to bite the bullet and buy more toys.... A great jerky maker and a great smoker...

I chose electric because of the convenience  of not having to fill bottles and the trip to the propane filling station....

Dave


----------

